# silvermist gray



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Took my car to the paint shop today. Thought I had made up my mind on the color (nocturne blue), but having second thoughts now. Silvermist gray is looking good to me now. My question is: does anyone know if Silvermist gray is a metallic? I found pics of one online and it looks to be a silver metallic, but a little hard to tell. Paul


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ITSA64 said:


> My question is: does anyone know if Silvermist gray is a metallic?


Yes,


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

cool, thanks for the quick reply...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What was the cars original color?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Silvermist Gray is a metallic color. How about repainting it the original Aquamarine, though? It's a nice color, is also metallic, and looks really brilliant with today's paints. Just a thought. BTW: Nocturne Blue is my favorite '64 color!!!
Jeff


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Original was aquamarine. I like it, but I don't like it alot. I like both the Noc. blue and Silvermist. The wife only likes the Silvermist. I have a couple other muscle cars also and if she likes the way they look, then all is good. If she doesn't like the way they look I have trouble justifying all of the time and $$$ that I spend on them. Just trying to compromise with her, so I can keep my hobby alive.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Amen Brother, Silvermist it is then! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee said it. It has to be Silvermist to keep the peace.
Jeff


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*go with original color*

I think your car would be most valuable if you return it to it's original color..


----------

